# Kunde Studios Structures



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey folks Bob & Lynn of Lunde Studios & formerly DPM have started cranking out structures and Man are they nice. The details are spot on and just as simple to build as their DPM structures have been. They offer both N & HO scales. Priceline is excellent as well. N scale from $39-50; HO $49-59
The pictures included in this Thread are N scale 2 are Trump Tower & First Left Bank.

http://www.lundestudios.com/hokits.htm


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like the looks of those!! And the price doesn't seem bad either.


Jody


----------

